# Files not writable



## DavidPollard (Feb 12, 2020)

Have uploaded files from five memory cards used in two cameras without a problem. However, when attempting to export some files to other folders in LR  - apparently restricted to two of the memory cards - receive a message: "EXPORT RESULTS - Some export operations were not performed - TRIANGLE  make writable (1) - File no". Similarly, when attempting to rename these files, a message comes up: "PROBLEM WITH RENAMING FILES - Some photos will not be renamed because they are missing or not writable".

I am using LR 9.2 and MacOS Catalina 10.15.3

Any thoughts, please?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Feb 12, 2020)

Did you give Lr full disk permissions?

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/lightroom-macos-catalina-compatibility/


----------



## DavidPollard (Feb 13, 2020)

Thank you. I have looked at Security and Privacy as shown in the link you sent to me. Network Volumes was not ticked and so I have ticked it, but it has not made any obvious difference - I am still getting the same messages when attempting to export or rename. Is there anything else I might try?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2020)

Where are the files stored, and where are you exporting them to?


----------



## DavidPollard (Feb 13, 2020)

The files are in subfolders within a folder in Lightroom Images. Each subfolder contains images uploaded from one memory card. It seems that files in three of the subfolders can be exported but those in the remaining two can not. The destinations are all subfolders within other folders in Lightroom Images. Very frustrating!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Feb 13, 2020)

Can you check / compare the Sharing & Permissions for read/write with the ones that work and the ones that don't? (right-click on the folder name and Get Info.


----------



## DavidPollard (Feb 13, 2020)

Have tried but clicking Get Info doesn't't produce anything at all.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2020)

DavidPollard said:


> Have tried but clicking Get Info doesn't't produce anything at all.


If you have a file, folder or volume selected, right clicking on the selected file, folder or volume will produce a context menu.  Clicking on the menu item "Get Info" will always produce a "Get Info" dialog about that item.    At the bottom of that dialog will be a "Sharing and Permissions" section


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2020)

DavidPollard said:


> The files are in subfolders within a folder in Lightroom Images.



I was thinking more along the lines of internal drive, external drive, NAS, etc. That said, if some of the folders work and others don't, folder permissions would make the most sense.


----------



## DavidPollard (Feb 14, 2020)

Right-clicking on a selected sub-folder produces a menu starting with "Create Folder Inside...." and finishing with "Get Info". Clicking on Get Info does nothing. Right-clicking on a selected individual file produces a menu starting with "Open in Loupe View" and finishing with "View Options" - no reference in the list to Info.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2020)

Ah! In Finder, not in Lightroom.


----------



## DavidPollard (Feb 14, 2020)

Thank you. Have now looked at Sharing Permissions in Finder. All five folders have the "you can read and write" description.

Out of curiosity - and the need to use the files - I have re-imported a few images to newly-created folders. Some are from a no problem memory card and  some from one containing images that I have not been able to export. I have then attempted to export the files to a new-created destination folder. The results are the same as they were originally - some export and some don't. Hope this may help.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Feb 14, 2020)

So, like you previously checked folder permissions can you check on individual files - compare one that works fine and one that doesn't?


----------



## DavidPollard (Feb 14, 2020)

Have checked a sample from exportable and non-exportable folders. The exportable files are marked as "you can read and write" and the non-exportable as "you can only read".


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Feb 14, 2020)

Sounds like you found the issue then. Change the permissions on one, try it, I believe it'll be fine. It'd be interesting to know where in the chain it happened (so the permissions on the original SD card, does that mean there's an SD card corruption? I'd low level format it anyway!)


----------



## DavidPollard (Feb 14, 2020)

Have changed the permissions on a few and it works. The Get Info drop-down in Finder showed a ticked LOCKED in the General section. I have un-ticked that to change the permission to read and write - is that best or only way to do it?

Will treat the SD cards with suspicion!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Feb 14, 2020)

Sounds right to me. A solution (even if it does mean a bit of work!)

You can select multiple files and Get Info, although you still have to change them individually it opens all the Info boxes at once.


----------



## DavidPollard (Feb 14, 2020)

Sincere thanks, Paul - I now have a way forward.
Regards,
David Pollard


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 14, 2020)

David,
Good work. Some cameras allow you to lock images on the SD card. I suspect that will carry over to the files after they've been copied to your hard drive.


----------

